# Songs that you used to sing as a child.



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

The one that has stuck with me over the years my granny taught me. This is the way I learned it (may not be the correct way). We used to swing on our swingset and sing these old songs.

Go tell Aunt Rhody

Go tell Aunt Rhody,
Go tell Aunt Rhody,
Go tell Aunt Rhody
The old gray goose is dead.


The one she's been saving,
The one she's been saving,
The one she's been saving
To make her feather bed.


The goslings are crying,
The goslings are crying,
The goslings are crying,
Because their mother's dead.


The gander is weeping,
The gander is weeping,
The gander is weeping,
Because his wife is dead.


She died in the mill pond,
She died in the mill pond,
She died in the mill pond
From standing on her head.


Go tell Aunt Rhody,
Go tell Aunt Rhody,
Go tell Aunt Rhody
The old gray goose is dead.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)

We were taught this one when we were little kids but today the censors bleep it out.

Another simple little word that has gone over to the dark side, very sad!
*
I KNOW A LITTLE *****
*
I know a little *****
Her coat is silver gray
She lives down in the meadow
Not very far away.
             Though she is a *****
              She’ll never be a cat.
              She is a ***** willow.
              Now what do you think of that!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2018)

The Hokey Pokey!  We did this at school.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2018)

WW2!!  We used to sing "
The first marine he rang the bell and Parlez-vous, The second marine rang the bell and Parlez-vous, the third marine he rang the bell, the cook came out and gave him hell."  Inky dinky parlez vous...We had no idea what it meant...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

Does your chewing gum loose it's flavor on the bed post over night...

Does your chewing gum lose its flavor
on the bedpost overnight?
If your mother says don't chew it,
Do you swallow it in spite?
Can you catch it on your tonsils,
Can you heave it left & right?
Does your chewing gum lose its flavor
on the bedpost overnight?


This is all I remember of it..I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> WW2!!  We used to sing "
> The first marine he rang the bell and Parlez-vous, The second marine rang the bell and Parlez-vous, the third marine he rang the bell, the cook came out and gave him hell."  We had no idea what it meant...



_They say that in the Army the chow is mighty fine, a biscuit rolled off the table and killed a friend of mine!!!_


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> WW2!!  We used to sing "
> The first marine he rang the bell and Parlez-vous, The second marine rang the bell and Parlez-vous, the third marine he rang the bell, the cook came out and gave him hell."  We had no idea what it meant...




My daddy was in the army..we learned the one about green grass hopper.. 

I don't know but I've been told....(I'll just leave it there)......those marchin' songs.  LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2018)

This wasn't a song but my Dad used to say "I eat my peas with honey, I've done it all my life, it makes the peas taste funny but it holds 'em on my knife!"


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll just post a couple of the verses.

[FONT=&quot]The ants go marching one by one
Hurrah, hurrah
The ants go marching one by one
Hurrah, hurrah
The ants go marching one by one
The little one stops to suck his thumb
And they all go marching down to the ground to get out of the rain
Boom boom boom

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The ants go marching two by two
Hurrah, hurrah
The ants go marching two by two
Hurrah, hurrah
The ants go marching two by two
The little one stops to tie his shoe
And they all go marching down to the ground to get out of the rain
Boom boom boom

etc etc[/FONT]


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> _They say that in the Army the chow is mighty fine, a biscuit rolled off the table and killed a friend of mine!!!_



Gee mom I wanna go home...We learned it as a camp song...

The biscuits that they gave us they 
They say are mighty fine
Mine rolled off the table and killed a friend of mine
Gee mom I wanna go home


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> We were taught this one when we were little kids but today the censors bleep it out.
> 
> Another simple little word that has gone over to the dark side, very sad!
> *
> ...


 Kinda sad how modern definitions have altered good words and now we need to be careful how we use them. P u s s y, Gay are two that come to mind.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Gee mom I wanna go home...We learned it as a camp song...
> 
> The biscuits that they gave us they
> They say are mighty fine
> ...



There are a million of em!
_
They say that in the Army the chow is mighty fine, a chicken jumped off the table and started marking time!!!_


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello Operator...

Miss Mary had  a steamboat 
Steamboat had a bell
Miss Mary sat upon it and blew herself to...
Hello Operator give me number nine
If you disconnect me I'll kick you in
Behind the fridgerator was a piece of glass....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

The first division went over the top parlez-vous?
The second divsion went over the top, parlez vous?
The third division went over the top
And whaddaya think-
They all took a flop
Inky dinky parlez vous


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Gee mom I wanna go home...We learned it as a camp song...
> 
> The biscuits that they gave us they
> They say are mighty fine
> ...



That was a camp favorite.  I remember we had to sing for our supper...this was the go to song.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)

Clapping songs were popular and had many variations.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Clapping songs were popular and had many variations.




Yes the clapping songs....

Cinderella dressed in yellow 
went upstairs to kiss a fellow
made a mistake and kissed a snake
how many doctors did it take....


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 26, 2018)

That was a jump rope rhyme.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> That was a jump rope rhyme.



Yes and a clapping song as well. For us anyway. We were a little behind the times most likely.:applause:


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2018)

I remember one of our great favorites was:

"Great Big Gobs of Greasy Grimy Gopher Guts
***a couple of lines here I can't remember*****
Great Big Gobs of Greasy Grimy Gopher Guts,
And me without a spoon!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2018)

Here's a couple, plus Farmer in the Dell and Old McDonald Had a Farm.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2018)

Another one I used to sing.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2018)

We sang this way too much......


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2018)

When I was in grammar school about once a week the teacher would hand out a little yellow song book. We used that same book for 8 years. From that book we sang Rubin,Rubin I've been thinking.Row Row Row your boat and a favorite of all my teachers who were mostly Italian we sang Santa Lucia.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2018)

The Scotch  Marines  went over the top parlez  vous.
The Scotch  Marines  went  over the top  parlez  vous.
The Scotch Marines  went over  the top they thought they heard a nickel  drop..
Inky  dinky  parlez  vous.


----------



## James (Feb 27, 2018)

Just a few verses...

A frog went a-courtin' and he did ride, M-hm, M-hm.
A frog went a-courtin' and he did ride,
Sword and pistol by his side, M-hm, M-hm.

He rode up to Miss Mousie's door, M-hm, M-hm,
He rode up to Miss Mousie's door,
Where he'd often been before, M-hm, M-hm.

He said, "Miss Mouse, are you within?" M-hm, M-hm,
He said, "Miss Mouse, are you within?"
"Yes, kind sir, I sit and spin." M-hm, M-hm.

He took Miss Mouse upon his knee, M-hm, M-hm,
He took Miss Mouse upon his knee
Said "Miss Mouse, will you marry me?" M-hm, M-hm.

Rest of it is here. https://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/f013.html​


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2018)

We sang a lot of WW2 songs with grandma on the piano. Good times, good memories.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2018)

LOL, I remember that one:

Great green globs of greasy, grimy gopher guts
Mutilated monkey's meat.
Bitty Baby Birdy feet
French fried eyeballs soaking in a pool of blood
And me without a spoon..

Anyone remember this one?
*

In a cabin in the woods
Little man by the window stood
Saw a rabbit hopping by
Knocking at his door 
(Frightened as can be)*​*"Help me, help me, help," he said
Or the hunter will shoot me dead"
"Little rabbit, come inside,
Safely to abide."*​*Itty bitty cabin in the woods
Itty bitty man by the window stood
Saw a rabbit hopping by
Knocking at his door 
(Frightened as can be)*​*"Help me, help me, help," he said
’fore the hunter shoots me dead"
"Come little rabbit, come with me 
Happy we will be."*​*Great big cabin in the woods
Great big man by the window stood
Saw a rabbit hopping by
Knocking at his door 
(Frightened as can be)*​*"Help me, help me, help," he said
Or the hunter will shoot me dead"
"Come little rabbit, come inside,
Safely you may hide."*​


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

On Top Of Spaghetti. I still sing it every once in a while now, lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2018)

Here ya go!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

I remember a lot of those songs already posted..from my childhood.. another we sang was this one..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

...and this one...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

...and this one..

One of the lead singers of the group who had a huge hit with this song is my unofficial  adopted father...


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2018)

Davey Crocket

started _'born on a mountaintop in Tennessee, killed him a bar when he was only three'_

The verse;
_'Daveeeee, Daaavey Crocket, king of the wild frontier'_

all I know

thanks for the fresh ear worm

hmmm, hmmmm....hmmm hmm hmm hm
king of the wild frontier

hmmm, hmmmm....hmmm hmm hmm hm

hmmm, hmmmm....hmmm hmm hmm hm



.....king of the wild frontier


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2018)

“aye, yi yi yi, I am the Frito bandito!”


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Davey Crocket
> 
> started _'born on a mountaintop in Tennessee, killed him a bar when he was only three'_
> 
> ...



Used to watch the tv show starring Fess Parker when I was a kid, good stuff!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2018)

JimW said:


> Used to watch the tv show starring Fess Parker when I was a kid, good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 49793


'twas

I so wanted a coonskin cap


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> 'twas
> 
> I so wanted a coonskin cap



You're certainly in the right living situation to be sportin one of those.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2018)

JimW said:


> You're certainly in the right living situation to be sportin one of those.



I'd get shot, first light


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I'd get shot, first light



:laugh:


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2018)

"It was a one eyed, one horned, flyin' purple people eater".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> "It was a one eyed, one horned, flyin' purple people eater".



That was an awful song by one of my favorite cowboys from the old Rawhide series! nthego:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 16, 2018)

When the Chestnut Leaves Were Falling

When the chestnut leaves were falling,
‘Nita was tend-ing her sheep,
By the brook she saw a gypsy
Looking in the water deep.

Then he raised his eyes to beg her,
“Give me a drink if you will.”
‘Nita made a cup of rushes
And the gypsy drank his fill.

When the chestnut leaves were falling,
‘Nita heard melody float,
As the gypsy whistled sweetly
Like a songbird, note for note.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2018)

You are my Sunshine!


----------



## Janie7779 (Mar 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze- My sisters and I sang this one, too! The words we used were “Say, say oh playmate“ and “Slide down my rainbow“.
Thanks for sharing!


----------

